# torsion bars adjustment



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

i just got my torsion bars turned up today the guy said he did 5 full turns is that too much 8.5 EZ-V on a gmc 2007.5 NBS D-max. I got Firestone air shocks in there too but i thought the plow was too much just for air shocks


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Mine have been turned 5 turns for 7 years now with a set of timbres


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

I run a straight Fisher 8 foot minute mount 2


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

Boss dealer that installed my VXT turn mine up 4 turns, said thats the limit without changing alignment. There will be some that say any change in torsion requires realignment but thats what I found out.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I took mine up 3 1/2 turns, and put Timbrens in 3 years ago. No problems with tire wear. I'm really pleased with the improvement in carrying the plow.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

don't forget to counter balance it


----------



## Kuttingedge (Dec 26, 2014)

My 06 gmc torsion bars turned 10 times with an 8foot poly arctic plow
And my 2012 duramax not turned at all with 8foot poly v plow... Not sure what's up with that....?


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

2011 - newer have much stronger bars and suspension. Holds a plow much better. Especially if it has a plow package. 2001-2010 trucks plow package made no difference on torsion bars,, 2011 newer have bigger bars with the plow package


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

Are you sure cause I had heard that old nbs plow prep had next up torsion bars or something like that could be wrong just what I heard


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

All diesel bars are the same on 2001-2010 diesel trucks, doesn't matter on cab, bed, snow plow prep or 2500,3500


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

FWIW... Front of my 2015 GMC2500HD w/ snow plow prep package and 7.5' BOSS hanging off the front barely drops at all with T-bars untouched.


----------



## Kuttingedge (Dec 26, 2014)

My 2012 also...1/4 inch and that is with 
No ballast..does it help that it is a crew cab? 
My single cab has a bad rake if I have no weight in back


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

CC would add more weight on the front and increase chance of needing to adjust bars I would think? I have a double cab long bed. No counterweight, but I did add 210# ballast directly over the wheel wells on both sides, so 420# total. Have not hooked up plow since.


----------



## SMiller (Mar 2, 2010)

You can crank the torsion bars all the way up, GM designed them with adjustability in mind and to keep you within the factory parameters. I usually do 6-10 turns when installing a plow.

Timbrens are always a good idea.

Air shocks are not needed, I would much prefer Bilstein shocks, don't forget the front shock spacer.


----------



## jerpa (Feb 4, 2014)

SMiller;1940784 said:


> You can crank the torsion bars all the way up, GM designed them with adjustability in mind and to keep you within the factory parameters. I usually do 6-10 turns when installing a plow.
> 
> Timbrens are always a good idea.
> 
> Air shocks are not needed, I would much prefer Bilstein shocks, don't forget the front shock spacer.


You can still easily exceed the factory "z" height by turning the torsion bars. 4 turns on my 2013 2500HD took it slightly out of spec. Although I had an alignment done nothing else was too far out and it wasn't necessary. The owners manual does state you can adjust the torsion bars with no mention of a limit so if a warranty issue comes up they SHOULD cover it.


----------

